# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  مرافعة النيابة في قتل سوزان تميم

## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*مرافعة النيابة في قتل سوزان تميم 

نص مرافعة ومذكرة النيابة في قضية هشام طلعت والسكري



المرافعة تولاها المستشار مصطفي سليمان المحامي العام وبعد موافقة المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام علي أمر الاحالة حيث قال:
بسم الله الحق........ وبهداه العدل
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"ونفس وما سواها فألهمها فجورها وتقواها قد أفلح من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها"
صدق الله العظيم
"سورة الشمس 7 10"
السيد الرئيس.......... حضرات السادة المستشارين الأجلاء...
جئنا اليوم إلي ساحتكم المقدسة هذه نحمل اليكم كلمة المجتمع الذي منحنا شرف تمثيله في واحدة من القضايا ننشد فيها الحق الذي يعيش في ضمائركم والعدل الذي اشربت نفوسكم حبه واقسمتم يمين الولاء له كلما نطقت شفاهكم او خطت أقلامكم.
قضية حظيت ومازالت تحظي باهتمام كبير غير مسبوق ومتابعة دءوبه من الرأي العام المصري والعربي اهتمام ومتابعة يقف وراءهما تعدد جنسيات اطرافها ومسرح احداثها صفة ومكانة المجني عليها والمتهمين فيها حجم عدد المتعاملين مع الكيان الذي كان يرأسه احد المتهمين فيها رغبة عارمة وشغف كبير لدي رأي عام يريد الاطمئنان إلي ان المال والسلطة لا يعصمان صاحبهما من العقاب اذا اجرم وان الشريف يستوي مع الضعيف في تطبيق القانون.
السيد الرئيس........ حضرات المستشارين الاجلاء
لقد خلق الله سبحانه وتعالي الإنسان وفضله علي سائر المخلوقات. خلقه عز وجل في أحسن صورة ونفخ فيه من روحه وجعلها سرا لا يعلمه إلا هو مالك الملك والملكوت.... فإذا حان أجل الإنسان أمر سبحانه وتعالي ملك الموت بقبض الروح من الجسد وأعادها إلي بارئها ليقضي فيها أمرا كان مفعولا فهو سبحانه وتعالي دون سواه من يملك ذلك وإليه يرجع الأمر كله.
لذلك حرم الله عز وجل ونهي عن قتل النفس إلا بالحق وجعله من أشد الأعمال جرما وأكبرها إثما قال تعالي: "ومن يقتل مؤمناً متعمداً فجزاؤه جهنم خالداً فيها وغضب الله عليه ولعنه وأعد له عذاباً عظيما" صدق الله العظيم "سورة النساء 93". فجزاء القاتل في الآخرة الخلود في نار جهنم فضلا عن غضب الله ولعنته. أما في الدنيا فقد وعد سبحانه وتعالي بالقصاص من القاتل بنصرة ولي المقتول قال تعالي: "ومن قتل مظلوماً فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا فلا يسرف في القتل إنه كان منصورا" صدق الله العظيم "سورة الإسراء 33".
لافرق في هذا الشأن بين كون المقتول رجلاً أو امرأة إلا أنه في حالة وقوع الجريمة علي امرأة من رجل فإنها تدل علي خسة في طبع الجاني. وانعدام وازع المروءة و الشهامة في نفسه لاستغلال قوته الجسمانية في افتراس المجني عليها التي لا تقدر بطبيعة خلقها وتكوينها علي مقاومة الاعتداء الواقع عليها.
السيد الرئيس.......... حضرات المستشارين الأجلاء
قضية اليوم هي قضية قتل عمد مع سبق الاصرار قضية إزهاق نفس بشرية بدون وجه حق.. قضية فساد وإفساد في الأرض. سمات الواقع فيها ثراء ونفوذ طمع وشره غرام وهيام هجر ونفور جحود ونكرام حماقة وتهور تهديد ووعيد غدر وخيانة وحشية وانتقام قتل وتنكيل بهتان وتضليل ذل ومهانة بعد عز وكرامة.
تجرد من القيم
قضية رجلين غرتهما الحياة الدنيا بما لهما فيها من مال وسلطان واتبعا شهوتيهما في حب النساء والمال فسقطا في مستنقع الجريمة ولا ريب في انه قد عرضت امام عدلكم الكثير من قضايا القتل وفصلتم فيها بميزان العدل ولكننا اليوم امام قضية تختلف عن مثيلتها لا من حيث الاركان القانونية المعروفة لقضية القتل ولكن من حيث صنف المتهمين فيها والظروف والملابسات فالمتهمان فيها صنف آخر من الجناة الذين اعتدنا علي رؤيتهم ومثولهم في مثل تلك القضايا واسمحوا لنا قبل ان نعرض وقائع الدعوي وظروفها وملابساتها ان نبين من هما المتهمان فيها ولماذا هما مختلفان عمن ألفناهم من متهمين.
قالت النيابة إن المتهم الأول محسن السكري رجل من أصحاب الشركات الخاصة حاليا رزقه الله بالمال الكافي ليحيا وذووه حياة كريمة وحباه بقوة البنية وفتولة العضلات كان يعمل ضابطاً بجهاز مباحث امن الدولة في مكافحة الإرهاب والتطرف الجهاز الذي يحمي أمن الوطن وأمانة الجهاز الاهم في وزارة الداخلية ولكنه يحمل في ذات الوقت بين جنبيه نفساً شريرة نفس غير قنوعة أغرته بقوته وجعلت حبه للمال اكبر من تقديره للرسالة الجليلة التي كان يضطلع بها فاستقال من عمله واخذ يبحث عن المال الذي اصبح هدفه ومبتغاه يسعي لجمعه بشتي الوسائل ومن أجله يستبيح كل الحرمات ويضحي بكل غال ونفيس.
فتحول من رجل شرطة مهمته الأولي توفير الأمن وحماية ارواح المواطنين إلي قاتل اجير سفاح مأجور اسوأ انواع المجرمين قاطبة بل اسوأ صنوف البشر تجرد من القيم وصار ممن يكدرون الأمن ويروعون الآمنين ويزهقون الأرواح مقابل حفنة من المال ووراء شهواته فأشبعها بالدماء والمال الحرام بل والمتعة الجنسية الحرام وها هو اليوم يجني ثمرة ذلك الفساد وتلك الاستهانة بالحرمات وصدق بن عطاء السكندري في قوله:
"ما بسقت أغصان ذل....... إلا علي بذرة طمع"
قاتل محترف
والمتهم الثاني هشام طلعت مصطفي رجل من كبار رجال الأعمال في مصر سطع نجمه وذاع صيته في مجال العمل في ميدان المقاولات وأرسي فيه كياناً اقتصادياً كبيراً فعلا شأنه وازدادت ثروته حتي أصبح يشار اليه بالبنان ثم اتجه إلي العمل العام وصار عضو بالحزب الحاكم فنائباً بمجلس الشوري ووكيلاً لاحدي لجانه بعد ان حاز ثقة الناس فمنحوه أصواتهم والتفوا حوله بالخداع حيث استطاع ان يتخفي وراء قناع من البر والتقوي ويخفي حقيقته كقاتل محترف يسير علي نهج كبري العصابات ولو لم يقتل بيده فاكتسب جانباً من السلطة وصارت له مكانه ربيعة مرموقة في المجتمع وأصبح يحلق في سمائه بجناحي المال والنفوذ ولما اجتمع له المال والسلطان ظن ان الدنيا قد حيزت له وخضعت وان ما يشتهيه يجب ان يحصل عليه وانه متي امر فقد وجبت طاعته.
منح المال والبنون والصحة والسلطة والنفوذ ولكنه لم يقابل ذلك بالشكر لله والعرفان بل بالجحود والنكران ففعل ما فعل واقترف ما اقترف وسقط في هاوية الاجرام وارتكب من الاثام اشدها وساهم في قتل النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق وصار من المفسدين في الارض فاضاع نفسه بماضيها وحاضرها ومستقبلها وحق عليه الهوان وأشد العقاب وصدق الشاعر في قوله:
"إذا جلت الذنوب وهالت...... فمن العدل أن يهول الجزاء"
"ثالثهما الشيطان"
أكدت النيابة أن وجه اختلاف المتهمين عن غيرهما من الجناة الذين ألفنا مثولهم في مثل تلك القضايا فيرجع إلي ان كلاهما تغيب عنه الاسباب والبواعث المعتادة لارتكاب مثل هذه الجريمة النكراء فكلاهما كان امناً في وطنه معافي في بدنه ورزقه الله المال والبنون ولكنها النفس الامارة بالسوء التي ان رزقت بخير وفير طغت وان عوفيت بغت وتجبرت وان ابتليت بعدم الررضا فلن تشبع ابدا وان انحطت بشهوتها كانت ادني خلق الله منزلة.
فالمتهم الأول لم تكن له ثمة صلة تربطه بالمجني عليها. كانت معرفته بها من خلال وسائل الاعلام المرئية والمقروءة وبالتالي لم يكن بينهما ضغائن شخصية أو خصومة ثأرية تبرر القتل. الباعث الوحيد هو المال تنفيذاً للاتفاق الذي ابرمه مع المتهم الثاني وكان ثالثهما الشيطان.
أما المتهم الثاني فمهما أخذت من ماله برغبته وإرادته ومهما استباحت مشاعره واستهانت بحبه ولم تقدر عواطفه فليس ذلك مبرراً لقتلها ومن ثم فهي لا تستحق القتل.
"مذعورة"
أما المجني عليها في القضية فهي سوزان عبدالستار تميم فنانة لبنانية شابة شاء حظها العثر ان تتعرف علي المتهم هشام طلعت مصطفي لمساعدتها في حل بعض أزماتها لم تكن تدري أن شرا مستطيرا ينتظرها من جهته وأن نهايتها ستكون علي يد قاتل استأجره لذلك فشغفته حبا إلا انها لم تبادله حباً بحب فأعرضت عنه وهجرته الي آخر فعز عليه ذلك بعد كل ما قدمه اليها من حب وأموال ومساعدات وهو الآمر الناهي ومن يعتقد ان الدنيا قد باتت تحت قدميه فحاول ان يعيدها اليه بالوعد تارة وبالوعيد تارة أخري فلما استعظمت عليه واستعصت شق ذلك علي نفسه واتخذ قراره بقبض روحها وكأنه وحاشا لله من يقرر المصير ويحدد الأجل وعهد بتنفيذ ذلك الامر إلي المتهم محسن السكري الذي ارتدي ثوب ملك الموت وتوجه لمسكنها وانتزع روحها من جسدها انتزاعاً وقدمها قرباناً للمتهم الثاني في عدة دقائق تحقق في نهايتها الموت ولكن ليس ككل موت موت مصحوب بالألم والطعنات والذبح والدماء. موت بلا رحمة ولا شفقة ولا مروءة ولا نخوة ولا رجولة وماتت المجني عليها التي كانت تعيش كالمطارد تهرب من مكان لآخر خائفة مذعورة شريدة وحيدة بعيدة عن أهلها وذويها.
"أدلة الإدانة"
وقال المستشار مصطفي سليمان:
السيد الرئيس.......... حضرات المستشارين الأجلاء...
كانت تلك وقائع الدعوي واما الدليل عليها فلقد ذخرت أوراق القضية وفاضت بالادلة الدامغة والاسانيد القاطعة والبراهين الساطعة سطوح الشمس لكل ذي عينين علي ارتكاب المتهمين لجريمة قتل المجني عليها عمدا مع سبق الاصرار وعلي ارتكاب المتهم محسن السكري فضلا عن ذلك لجريمتي احراز سلاح ناري مششخن مسدس وذخيرة بغير ترخيص وهذه الادلة جاءت متعددة متنوعة متساندة يؤازر بعضها بعضا انسابت الينا من خلال التحقيق الابتدائي والتحقيق الذي اجرته المحكمة انسياب النهر المتدفق.
وتنقسم تلك الادلة إلي:
1 أدلة قولية: شهود..... وإقرارات المتهم الأول بالتحقيقات.
2 أدلة مادية: مستندات. معاينات. ومضبوطات. صور وتسجيلات صوتية ومرئية.
3 أدلة فنية: تقارير تشريح بصمات. مضاهاة. معمل جنائي. طب شرعي وفحص اجهزة تليفونات وكمبيوتر.
وسنعرض لتلك الادلة تفصيلا وفقا لتسلسل الاحداث من وقت اكتشاف الجريمة لبيان كل دليل ومؤداه:
أولا: الأدلة القولية:
أ أقوال الشهود:
"الكاميرات كشفت السكري"
شهد النقيب عيسي سعيد محمد سعيد بالادارة العامة للتحريات والمباحث الجنائية بشرطة دبي.
ص 31 بتحقيقات نيابة دبي انه بتاريخ 28/7/2008 الساعة 8.45 مساء ورد بلاغ عن وقوع جريمة قتل بالشقة رقم 2204 بالطابق 22 ببرج الرمال "1" فانتقل لمكان الحادث وأبصر جثة المجني عليها مسجاة علي ظهرها ومصابة برقبتها وسط بركة من الدماء بصالة شقتها وبجوارها مظروف منسوب لشركة بوند للعقارات. وقد عثر بصندوق مهمات الحريق بالطابق 21 علي بنطال رياضي اسود ماركة nike وتي شيرت داكن اللون مخطط باللون الوردي ماركة "بروتيست" ملوثين بالدماء وخطاب منسوب لشركة بوند للعقارات. وقد عهد اليه بفحص كاميرات المراقبة الخاصة بالبرج بالاستعانة بصورة الملابس المعثور عليها فتبين ان هناك شخصاً قوي البنية قد دخل الي موقف سيارات البرج في حوالي 8.48 صباح ذلك اليوم مرتدياً ذات الملابس التي عثر عليها وينتعل حذاء رياضياً اسود ماركة nike ويرتدي قبعة بلون اسود ويمسك في يده كيساً بلاستيك اسود عليه علامة nike وبيده اليسري ورقة بيضاء وقد تقابل مع حارس الامن رام ناريان ودار بينهما حديث يبدو منه انه كان يسأله عن مكان معين فأرشده الحارس للتوجه إلي مكتب الامن الا ان المتهم انحرف يمينا في اتجاه مصاعد المبني واستقل المصعد رقم 2 التابع للبرج رقم 1 في تمام الساعة 8.52 صباحا وبعد 12 دقيقة وفي تمام الساعة 9.04 شوهد ذلك المتهم وهو يخرج مسرعا من المصعد رقم 2 بالطابق "p" الخاص بالمحلات التجارية ويرتدي ذات الحذاء والقبعة المشار اليها ولكن كان يرتدي تي شيرت اسود اللون وشورت طويلاً ابيض اللون. وبتتبع حركاته عبر كاميرات المراقبة الموجودة بالعقارات المحيطة. تبين انه قد توجه إلي فندق الواحة القريب من المكان ودخله من الباب الخلفي في تمام الساعة 9.12 صباحا وبفحص كاميرات المراقبة بهذا الفندق تبين ان ذلك الشخص كان قد غادر الفندق في الساعة 8.29 صباحا مرتديا ذات الملابس التي شوهد بها وهو يدخل موقف السيارات ببرج الرمال "1" وعليه تم تحديد شخصيته وتبين انه المتهم محسن منير السكري وانه كان يقيم بذلك الفندق بالغرفة رقم 817 وكان حجزه ينتهي في 30/7/2008 الا انه غادر بصورة مفاجئة في الساعة 9.30 صباح يوم 28/7/2008 متوجها إلي مطار دبي وقام بختم جواز سفره في الساعة 11.02 صباحا في حين ان رحلته لمغادرة البلاد كانت الساعة 3.10 عصراً كما تبين من خلال الفحص والتحري قيام المتهم باستخدام بطاقته الائتمانية ماستر كارد الصادرة له من البنك البريطاني بمصر بنك hsbc في شراء بنطال رياضي ماركة nike وهو ذاته المعثور عليه بمكان الحادث وحذاء رياضي من ذات الماركة والذي تطابقت اثاره مع طبعات الحذاء المدممة المرفوعة من شقة المجني عليها. ثم اشتري سكين ماركة buck وقد قدم الشاهد سكينا مماثلا لما اشتراه المتهم لإجراء المضاهاة عليه.
وبسؤال الشاهد امام هيئة المحكمة شهد بذات مضمون ما تقدم وتعرف علي المتهم محسن السكري مقررا انه ذات الشخص الذي رصدته كاميرات المراقبة... كما عرضت عليه الملابس المضبوطة فقرر انها ذات الملابس التي كان يرتديها المتهم المذكور والتي عثر عليها بمكان الحادث.
2 شهد الرائد محمد عقيل جمعه عبدالله رئيس قسم الجرائم الواقعة علي النفس بشرطة دبي ص42 بذات مضمون اقوال الشاهد الأول واضاف بانه تبين من الفحص قيام المتهم محسن السكري بشراء البنطال المعثور عليه بمكان الحادث وحذاء رياضي من ذات الماركة من محل "nike" بمركز ميركاتو التجاري بتاريخ 27/7/2008 باستخدام بطاقته الائتمانية. كما اشتري في ذات اليوم وبذات البطاقة سكينا من محل "مصطفوي" واستطرد بان تحرياته دلت علي ان المجني عليها تعرضت لتهديدات بالقتل من قبل المتهم هشام طلعت مصطفي.
3 شهد العقيد خليل ابراهيم مدير ادارة البحث الجنائي والتحريات بشرطة دبي امام هيئة المحكمة الموقرة بذات مضمون اقوال سابقيه وأضاف بأن الكشف عن الجريمة والتوصول إلي تحديد شخصية المتهم محسن السكري قد جاء بناء علي جهود عدة فرق بحث تشكلت لهذا الغرض كما عرضت عليه ايضا الملابس المضبوطة فقرر انها ذات الملابس التي كان يرتديها المتهم المذكور والتي عثر عليها بمكان الحادث ومؤدي اقوال هؤلاء الشهود ان البحث عن الجاني قد اعتمد علي خطة منهجية منظمة شاركت فيها العديد من فرق البحث بشرطة دبي وخلصت الي نتائج وادلة مادية لا تقبل الجدال. فلم تأت مبنية علي اقوال قد تدفع بما ينال منها او علي استنتاجات بعيدة عن ماديات ووقائع الدعوي.
كما تجدر الاشارة الي ان اختيار توقيت وقوع الجريمة يدل علي معرفة المتهم محسن السكري بتحركات المجني عليها معرفة تامة اذ ارتكب جريمته في الوقت بين استيقاظ المجني عليها واستعدادها للخروج وان ارتكاب الجريمة في هذا التوقيت يضمن انفراده بها.
دخوله للمبني عن طريق موقف السيارات حتي يكون بمنأي عن أعين ورقابة افراد الامن المرابضين خلف مدخل المبني الرئيسي ثم صعوده لمسكن المجني عليها وقتلها ثم مغادرة مكان الحادث خلال فترة زمنية استغرقت 16 دقيقة فقط يدل دلالة قاطعة علي معرفة المتهم بطبيعة مكان الحادث ومعالمه ومداخله ومخارجه معرفة تامة.
الهيئة التي كانت عليها المتهم والملابس التي كان يرتديها والحقيبة والورقة التي كان يحملهما تدل علي تدبره لكيفية دخول المبني بصفته مندوب توصيل طلبات حتي لا يثير الانتباه.
4 شهد طلال محمد عبدالله الحادي عريف أول بشرطة دبي ص 60 بالتحقيقات انه تم تكليفه بتمشيط البرج الذي وقعت به الجريمة فعثر بداخل صندوق مهمات الحريق بالطابق 21 وهو عبارة عن صندوق معدني لا يكشف عما بداخله علي بنطال رياضي اسود اللون ماركة nike وتي شيرت مخطط باللون الوردي والبني والاسود وورقة بيضاء مدون عليها عبارات باللغة الانجليزية يتذكر منها عبارة "دير سوزان. عزيزتي سوزان" وعليها شعار شركة بوند العقارية.
ويلاحظ هنا ايضا ان وضع الملابس في الصندوق المشار اليه يدل علي قصد المتهم في اخفاء تلك الملابس بالنظر إلي وصف الصندوق والغرض المخصص له.
5 شهد الملازم ثان حسن عبدالله حيدر بشرطة دبي ص52 بالتحقيقات بأنه قد عهد إليه بالإشراف علي الفريق المكلف بالبحث عن مصدر شراء البنطال المعثور عليه بمكان الحادث وتم التوصل من خلال الرقم المسلسل بالبنطال الي قيام المتهم محسن السكري بشرائه من احد المحال بمركز ميركاتو كما اشتري حذاء من ذات الماركة وقد تم شراء الحذاء والبنطال بواسطة البطاقة الائتمانية للمتهم المذكور وأضاف بأن العريف محمد مسعد احد اعضاء فريق البحث هو الذي انتقل إلي مركز ميركاتو التجاري وتابع عملية البحث عن مصدر الحصول علي البنطال والحذاء المذكورين.
6 شهد محمد مسعد ناجي محسن عريف شرطة دبي ص24 بالتحقيقات بذات مضمون اقوال سابقة وأضاف بأنه قد تم تكليفه بالبحث عن مصدر شراء البنطال المعثور عليه بمكان الحادث بالاستعانة بالارقام المسلسلة التي يحملها فعلم من خلال العاملين باحد المحلات المختصة بضرورة احضار رقم مسلسل اخر يكون مدونا علي قطعة صغيرة بالبنطال وتوجه للمختبر الجنائي وحصل علي ذلك الرقم وقام بكتابته وهو 25868110. وأمكن التوصل الي قيام المتهم محسن السكري بشراء ذلك البنطال بتاريخ 27/7/2008 من محل nike بمركز ميركاتو كما تبين شراؤه لحذاء من ذات الماركة وبعرضه صور طبعات الحذاء المرفوعة من مكان الحادث علي البائعين بالمحل قرروا بانه من ذات نوعية الحذاء الذي اشتراه المتهم.
ويلاحظ ان الرقم المسلسل المذكور هو ذاته الذي تبينته هيئة المحكمة عند مناظرة البنطال بالجلسة كما انه يطابق ذات الرقم المدون علي ايصال الدفع بالبطاقة الائتمانية بالمتهم محسن السكري والمرفق صورته بالأوراق بما يقطع بأن ذلك البنطال هو للمتهم محسن السكري.
*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*7 شهدت مارسيل جير المان سيبالوس بائعة بمحل NIKE التابع لشركة سن اند ساند الرياضة بمركز ميركاتو جميرا بدبي ص8 بالتحقيقات بان المتهم محسن السكري والذي تعرفت علي صورته من واقع صورة جواز سفره والصور التي التقطت له بفندق الهليتون التي عرضت عليها. قد حضر للمحل في التاسعة من مساء يوم 27/7/2008 واشتري حذاء ماركة NIKE اسود اللون عليه علامة NIKE باللون الازرق في مقدمة كل فردة وكعب الحذاء بذات اللون الازرق وهو حذاء مخصص للعدو. كما اشتري بنطال ماركة NIKE اسود اللون عليه علامة NIKE باللون الاحمر علي الفخذ من الناحية اليسري. بثمن اجمالي 460 درهماً وقد سدد الفاتورة ببطاقته الائتمانية وقد وضعت مشترياته بداخل كيس اسود اللون عليه العلامة المذكورة باللون الابيض من الناحيتين وتعرفت علي صورة البنطال المعثور عليه بمكان الحادث وقررت انه مماثل لما اشتراه المتهم المذكور. كما عرضت عليها فاتورة الشراء وايصال السداد فاقرت بصحتهما.
8 شهدت ماي دياز سوبيرانو موظفة الخزينة بمحل NIKE التابع لشركة سن اند ساند الرياضة بمركز ميركاتو جميرا بدبي بمحضر الشرطة بدبي والتحقيقات بما لا يخرج عما قررته سابقتها وبقيامها ببيع الحذاء والبنطال المذكورين وتعرفت علي صورة الحذاء والبنطال مقررة انهما ذات ما تضمنته فاتورتا البيع والدفع.
وتجدر الاشارة هنا ايضا الي ان نوع الحذاء الذي اشتراه المتهم مخصص للعدو يدل علي قصد المتهم في استعماله للهرب عند الحاجة كما ان اوصاف الحذاء والكيس المذكورين يظهران واضحين في الصورة التي التقطت للمتهم عند دخوله الي مسرح الجريمة كما تتطابق اوصاف البنطال مع اوصاف البنطال المعثور عليه.
9 شهد النقيب احمد عبدالله احمد بادارة البصمات ص 57 بالتحقيقات انه بفحص مكان الحادث تبين وجود اثار طبعات حذاء مدممة حول جثة المجني عليها وتم رفعها لاجراء المقارنة وقد تبين من الفحص لاحقا ان تلك الاثار تتفق مع اثار طبعات الحذاء الذي اشتراه المتهم.
10 شهد الطاف حسين غوث بائع بمحل مصطفوي للتجارة ان الفاتورة وايصال السداد باسم المتهم محسن السكري باستخدام بطاقته الائتمانية ماستر كارد تتضمن شراء سكين ماركة "Buck Bac Lock" بمبلغ 85 درهماً وهي سكين تطوي للداخل. وتعرف علي صورة السكين المماثلة لما اشتراه المتهم. مضيفا بان السعر المذكور هو لتلك السكين دون سواها.
ويلاحظ هنا ان المتهم قد اختار لارتكاب الجريمة سكينا قويا حادا يسهل طيه واخفاؤه ولا ريب انه قد استغل خبرته السابقة كضابط شرطة في معرفة انواع الاسلحة البيضاء وكيفية استعمالها.
11 شهد رام ناريان اشاريا حارس الامن ببرج الرمال 1 بمحضر شرطة دبي ص28 بأن المتهم محسن السكري والذي تعرف علي صورته قد دخل الي جراج المبني في صباح يوم الحادث وسأله عن احدي الشقق وانه هو من كان يتحدث معه في اللقطات التي أظهرتها كاميرا المراقبة وان المتهم كان يرتدي قبعة مسدلة علي وجهه وانه كان يتعمد خفض رأسه إلي أسفل وقت الحديث معه وأشار إليه بالتوجه إلي مكتب الحراسة إلا أنه لم يتوجه إلي هناك ثم انشغل عنه بتسجيل أرقام السيارات التي تدخل الجراج.
12- شهد الطبيب الشرعي حازم متولي اسماعيل شريف ص 38 بتحقيقات نيابة دبي وأمام هيئة المحكمة الموقرة انه تبين من فحص وتشريح جثة المجني عليها اصابتها بجرح ذبحي بمقدم ويسار العنق شامل الأوعية الدموية الرئيسية والقصبة الهوائية والمرئ بجرحين قطعيين أعلي يسار الصدر وجرح قطعي يمين العنق وجرحين قطعيين بخلفية أسفل منتصف الساعد الأيمن وجرح أسفل مقدم الساعد الأيمن وكدمتين بالشفة العليا والسفلي وكدمة أسفل خلفية الساعد الأيمن وكدمة بالجهة اليمني من الرأس وكسر بظفر الإبهام الأيسر وان الوفاة ناشئة عن الجرح الذبحي الموصوف مع ملاحظة ان الجرح يدل علي استخدام السكين ذهابا وإيابا أكثر من مرة وان اصابتها بالساعدين وكسر ظفر الابهام الأيسر هي اصابات اتقائية دفاعية وان الكدمات المشاهدة بالشفتين تحدث نتيجة محاولة لكتم الصوت وان الكدمة الموصوفة بخلفية الفخذ اليمني تحدث نتيجة لركلة بالقدم و ان فحص آثار وشكل الدماء بمكان الحادث واصابات المجني عليها يدل علي أنها كانت مسجاة علي ظهرها وقت الذبح مع تثبيت الرأس من الناحية اليمني وأنه بفحص سكين مماثل لما اشتراه المتهم محسن السكري فتبين ان اصابات المجني عليها التي أودت بحياتها جائزة الحدوث من مثل هذه السكين كما ان الوفاة جائزة الحدوث بين الساعة 8.52 ص إلي 9.4ص يوم 28/7/2008 وتلك فترة تكفي لصعود الجاني إلي شقة المجني عليها بالنظر إلي السرعة العالية التي تمتاز بها المصاعد في هذه الأماكن وأنه يمكن لشخص ذي لياقة بدنية عالية وقوة عضلية ارتكاب الجريمة في هذه الفترة الزمنية أو أقل وان لجوء الجاني إلي اختيار الذبح كوسيلة للقتل يرجع لكونها وسيلة مثالية ومضمونة للوصول إلي النتيجة في ازهاق الروح وأيضا لمنع استغاثة المجني عليها إذا أنه بمجرد قطع القصبة الهوائية يحول دون وصول الهواء إلي الأحبال الصوتية ومن ثم منع حدوث الصوت.
13- قرر عبدالستار تميم والد المجني عليها بمحضر الشرطة المؤرخ 2/8/2008 ان ابنته قد أخبرته ان المتهم هشام طلعت كان يريد خطبتها وانه التقي معه بفندق الفورسيزونز إلا أنها رفضت لوجود خلافات لديها مع من يدعي عادل معتوق ولأن المتهم المذكور متزوج ولديه أبناء وأنها قد طلبت منه تطليق زوجته الأولي إذا ما أراد ان يتزوجها ونشبت بينهما خلافات كثيرة حول ذلك الأمر ثم غادرت إلي لندن وان المتهم المذكور قد طلب منه التوسط لإعادتها إلا أنها قطعت علاقتها به وأضاف انه كان قد توجه صحبة شقيق المتهم هشام طلعت "المدعو طارق" إلي لندن لتسوية خلافاتهما إلا انها رفضت مقابلتهما ثم عاد المتهم وأرسل إليها والدتها ومحاميتها كلارا لذات الغرض وان المتهم كان يخبره أولا بأول عن تحركات المجني عليها في لندن وعلاقتها بالمدعو رياض العزاوي وقيامها بشراء شقة في دبي وعرض عليه موافاته بنسخة من عقد تلك الشقة.
وقد أضاف في إفادتيه المرسلتين إلي هيئة المحكمة بالطريق القانوني واللتين أيدت أقواله فيهما كل من والدة المجني عليها وشقيقها ان المتهم هشام طلعت قد أخبره انه اشتري منزلا باسمه واسم المجني عليها في لندن بمبلغ 4 ملايين دولار وأنه في غضون عام 2007 أرسل إليه طائرته الخاصة وشقيقه طارق طلعت لاصطحابه إلي لندن لمقابلة المجني عليها وقد علم من المرافقين له ان المتهم المذكور يحاول البحث عنها والحاق الأذي بها واستشعر ان الغرض من الرحلة هو استدراجه للعثور علي المجني عليها وان ابنته قد اتصلت به بعد ذلك وأخبرته بما تتعرض له من تهديدات من قبل المتهم هشام طلعت وأرسلت له تسجيلات لمحادثات هاتفية دارت بينها وبين المدعو عبدالخالق خوجه مدير أعمال المتهم المذكور تتناول تلك التهديدات قراءة في بعض مقاطعها بالجلسة واستطرد ان المتهم قد أخبره أيضا انه سوف يقوم بخطف ابنته من لندن ويعيدها إلي مصر داخل كيس وسيدعوه إلي فتح ذلك الكيس.
14- شهد أحمد غلوم حسين البلوشي وكيل لدي شرطة دبي ص 48 انه قد أجري اتصالا هاتفيا بالمدعو رياض العزاوي أخبره فيها انه كان تزوج بالمجني عليها في غضون شهر يونيو عام 2007 وانها كانت قد تعرفت أثناء تواجدها في مصر علي هشام طلعت الذي كان يرغب في الارتباط سرا ولكنها رفضت فبدأ يهددها بالقتل فهربت إلي لندن وارتبطت به ثم سافرت إلي دبي واشترت شقة هناك وان والدتها قد اتصلت بها قبل أربعة أيام من وفاتها وأبلغتها بأن طليقها السابق عادل معتوق والمتهم هشام طلعت سوق يقومان بتعقبها في دبي كما أضاف ان المتهم هشام طلعت قد عرض عليه مبالغ كبيرة من المال مقابل إنهاء علاقته بالمجني عليها.
15- شهد محمود زياد الأرناؤط ابن خالة المجني عليها بمحضر الضبط وبتحقيقات النيابة العامة بدبي ص 16 وما بعدها ان المجني عليها قد حضرت إلي دبي للاستقرار فيها في غضون شهر مايو لعام 2008 وعلم منها قيامها بشراء شقتها ببرج الرمال "1" ثم غادرت إلي لندن لجمع متعلقاتها من هناك وعادت بتاريخ 18/7/2008 وانه كان يساعدها في اعداد وتجهيز شقتها وكذا مساعدتها في استخراج رخصة القيادة وانه توجه لمسكنها مساء يوم 28/7/2008 للاطمئنان عليها فوجد باب شقتها غير محكم الاغلاق ووجدها ملقاة أرضا وسط بركة من الدماء فأسرع بإبلاغ الشرطة.
16- شهد كل من سامر قزاز وأحمد خفاجي وفيرمين كاستيلو ديلا من العاملين بشركة بوند العقارية بمحضر شرطة دبي المؤرخ 30/7/2008 ان الخطاب والمظروف المنسوبين للشركة والمعثور عليهما بمكان الحادث لم يصدرا من الشركة.* 
*__________________
*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*17- شهد صبري شعيب مدير استقبال فندق هيلتون جميرا ص 68 ان المتهم محسن السكري أقام بالفندق بالغرفة رقم 208 من الساعة الرابعة صباحا يوم 24/7/2008 وغادر بتاريخ 25/7/2008 وانه قد اتصل بشركة لتقديم خدمات الانترنت خلال مدة إقامته واستخدم الانترنت علي حسابه الشخصي لمدة 24 ساعة.
18- شهد المقدم سمير سعد محمد صالح الضابط بانتربول القاهرة بالتحقيقات انه بتاريخ 5/8/2008 ورد كتاب انتربول أبوظبي لضبط المتهم محسن السكري لاتهامه في قضية مقتل الفنانة سوزان تميم بدبي يوم 28/7/2008 وبتتع تحركات المتهم تبين انه كان قد غادر البلاد إلي دبي بتاريخ 23/7/2008 وعاد منها بتاريخ 28/7/2008 وبإجراء التحريات توصلت إلي محال إقامته وتمكن من ضبطه صباح يوم 6/8/2008 حال تواجده بعائمة بلونايل بشارع النيل دائرة قصر النيل وعرضه علي النيابة ثم اصطحب المتهم بناء علي تكليف من النيابة إلي مسكنه الكائن بمدينة الشيخ زايد حيث قام المتهم بفتح باب الشقة واستخرج من فرن البوتاجاز الموجود بالمطبخ حقيبة جلدية تبين ان بداخلها مبلغ 1.540.000 دولار وقرر المتهم انه أعطي شقيقه أشرف مبلغ 110 آلاف دولار وأعطي شريكه في العمل محمد سمير مبلغ 40 ألف دولار كما أنفق خمسة آلاف دولار لشراء تذاكر سفر للبرازيل واستخراج تأشيرة السفر في 3/8/2008 وكان محدد لسفره يوم 19/8/2008 كما قدم له المتهم مبلغ خمسة آلاف دولار كانت بحوزته من أصل ذات المبلغ وثلاثة هواتف محمولة ثم اصطحب المتهم لبنك hsbc فرع العروبة وقام بسحب مبلغ 300 ألف دولار السابق ايداعهم بمعرفته وبتاريخ 8/8/2008 وبناء علي اذن من النيابة قام بتفتيش الشاليه الذي كان يقيم فيه المتهم بمنتجع سقارة فعثر علي ملابس للمتهم منها شورت أبيض طويل قرر المتهم انه كان من بين ملابسه التي كانت معه بدبي وحقيبة كمبيوتر محمول تبين ان بداخلها كمبيوتر ماركة دل وبعض المستندات منها تذاكر سفر باسم المتهم من القاهرة إلي فرانكفورت ثم البرازيل بتاريخ 19/8/2008 والعودة إلي فرانكفورت بتاريخ 2/9/2008 وقد تمت إجراءات الحجز بتاريخ 3/8/2008 وطلب الحصول علي تأشيرة سفر للبرازيل وصورة إيصال إيداع مبلغ 300 ألف دولار ببنك hsbc فرع شرم الشيخ بتاريخ 2/8/2008 وصورة تحويل مبلغ 215 ألف جنيه من حساب المتهم إلي حساب شركة "رد سي" في 3/8/2008 كما عثر بداخل الحقيبة علي مسدس ماركة z وخزينة بها 6 طلقات وخزينة أخري احتياطية وظرفين فارغين و23 طلقة عيار 6.35 مم وبمواجهة المتهم اعترف وأقر بملكيته وحيازته للمضبوطات.
وأضاف الشاهد لدي سؤاله أمام هيئة المحكمة الموقرة بأن المتهم الأول محسن السكري قد أقر له عقب ضبطه بقتل المجني عليها بتحريض ومساعدة من المتهم الثاني هشام طلعت وذلك ان المتهم الثاني كان يريد الانتقام من المجني عليها فحرضه علي قتلها وأمده بالأموال اللازمة وسهل له الحصول علي تأشيرة سفر سلمه سورة من عقد الشقة التي تقيم فيها. وأنه بتاريخ 24/7/2008 سافر الي دبي وتوجه الي المنطقة التي تقيم فيها المجني عليها وقام باستطلاعها ودراسة مداخلها ومخارجها ثم اشتري سكينا وتوجه إليها صباح يوم 28/7/2008 منتويا تنفيذ جريمته وطرق بابها وبيده خطاب ومظروف نسبهما زورا الي شركة بوند العقارية حتي يستطيع لقاء المجني عليها. وطرق بابها وما فتحت له حتي عاجلها بالضرب والطعنات ثم أجهز عليها بذبحها. ولما وجد ملابسه قد تلوثت بالدماء استبدل التيشرت الذي كان يرتديه بآخر من ملابسها ثم خلع بنطاله الذي كان يرتدي أسفله شورت أبيض طويل وتخلص من الملابس الملوثة بالدماء باخفائها بصندوق مهمات الحريق بالطابق 21 ثم هبط الي الدور الأرضي وخرج مسرعاً من المبني وتخلص من السكين علي شاطيء البحر وتوجه الي فندق الواحة الذي كان يقيم فيه فحزم حقائبه وعاد الي القاهرة وتقابل مع المتهم الثاني وحصل منه علي مبلغ 2 مليون دولار ثمناً لتنفيذ جريمته.
19- شهد اللواء أحمد سالم الناغي وكيل الإدارة العامة للمباحث الجنائية بالتحقيقات وأمام هيئة المحكمة أن التحريات قد أسفرت عن أن المجني عليها سبق لها التردد علي مصر اعتبارا من عام 2003 وتعرفت علي المتهم هشام طلعت وتزوجا عرفيا ثم حدثت بينما خلافات سافرت علي اثرها الي لندن وأقامت بها وتعرفت هناك علي رجل إنجليزي من أصل عراقي يدعي رياض العزاوي وحاول المتهم هشام طلعت اعادتها الي مصر ولكنها رفضت فاتفق مع المتهم محسن السكري علي السفر الي لندن لمراقبة المجني عليها لاتخاذ عمل انتقامي ضدها بدأ بالخطف ثم تطور الي الرغبة في قتلها ثم انتقلت المجني عليها الي دبي فاتفق المتهم هشام طلعت مع المتهم محسن السكري علي السفر الي دبي لقتلها ونفاذا لذلك سافر المتهم الأخير بتاريخ 23/7/2008 وتردد علي محل اقامة المجني عليها أكثر من مرة لاستطلاع المكان ورصد تحركاتها وبتاريخ 28/7/2008 عندما تأكد من تواجدها بمسكنها بمفردها توجه إليها وتخلص منها بقتلها باستخدام أداة حادة ثم عاد الي البلاد وحصل من المتهم هشام طلعت نظير ذلك علي مبلغ 2 مليون دولار.
20- شهدت كلارا الياس الرميلي محامية المجني عليها أن الخلافات كانت قد نشبت بين المجني عليها والمدعو عادل معتوق وأن المتهم الثاني قد تدخل لحلها وسدد للأخير شيكاًً بمبلغ 1.25 مليون دولار وأن المتهم قد ارتبط عاطفيا بالمجني عليها
شيكاًً بمبلغ 1.25 مليون دولار وأن المتهم قد ارتبط عاطفيا بالمجني عليها وأنها كانت تقيم بفندق الفور سيزونز بالقاهرة حتي التقت بالمدعو رياض العزاوي في لندن وأن المتهم المذكور قد أقام دعوي ضد المجني عليها لتجميد أرصدة أموالها في بنوك سويسرا والتي كان قد أعطاها إياها سلفا.
21- شهدت الدكتورة هبة محمد العراقي مدير إدارة المعامل المركزية الطبية الشرعية بالتحقيقات وأمام هيئة المحكمة. أنها قامت بفحص البنطلون والتيشرت المعثور عليهما بمكان الحادث فتبين لها وجود تلوثات دموية علي تلك الملابس وهي خاصة بالمجني عليها طبقاً للنتائج التي انتهي اليها تقرير المختبر الجنائي بدبي والذي أشار في ذات الوقت الي أنه قد تم العثور علي بصمة مختلطة بالفتحة الأمامية للتيشيرت المضبوط عائدة للمجني عليها وآخر. وبأخذ عينة دماء من المتهم محسن السكري واجراء الابحاث اللازمة لاستخلاص البصمة الوراثية تبين أن البصمة الوراثية المختلطة المشار اليها بتقرير المختبر الجنائي هي خليط من البصمة الوراثية للمجني عليها والمتهم محسن السكري.
22- شهدت الدكتدورة فريدة الشمالي الخبير البيولوجي في dna أمام هيئة المحكمة أنها كانت انتقلت الي مكان الحادث اثر اخطارها به من شرطة دبي وقامت برفع عينات من التلوثات الدموية الموجودة ومن علي جسد المجني عليها ومن علي درج السلم بين الطابقين 21 و22 ومن علي الملابس المعثور عليها بالطابق 21 فتبين أن التلوثات الدموية المذكورة عائدة للمجني عليها وقد عثرت بالفتحة الأمامية للقميص علي عينة مختلطة عائدة للمجني عليها وشخص آخر ذكر وبمطالعتها للتقرير الذي أعدته الدكتورة هبة العراقي تبين لها تطابق البصمة الوراثية لعينة دماء المتهم محسن السكري مع البصمة الوراثية المختلطة المرفوعة من الفتحة الأمامية للقميص المعثور عليه بمكان الحادث. وبعرض الملابس المذكورة عليها قررت بأنها ذات الملابس المعثور عليها والتي أجرت عليها الفحص في المختبر الجنائي في دبي. وأضافت بأن القميص المشار اليه ماركت "بروتيست" كما أشارت اليه في التقرير وكما هو مدون علي ياقة القميص من الأمام والخلف.
23- شهد المقدم أيمن محمود شوكت بالإدارة العامة للمساعدات الفنية بقيامه بفحص الهواتف المحمولة الثلاثة الخاصة بالمتهم محسن السكري وكذا شريحة منفصلة فتبين أن الشريحة المنفصلة خاصة بشركة أورانج وتحمل رقم 7964584975 والهاتف المحمول ماركة نوكيا 5310 مركب بداخله الشريحة رقم 01773298501 وتم تفريغ ما به من أسماء ورسائل والهاتف المحمول ماركة نوكيا 6300 بداخله الشريحة رقم 0104258447 وأثبت ما به من بيانات والهاتف المحمول ماركة htc بداخله الشريحة رقم 0122134888 تبين به 70 رسالة منها 65 باللغة الإنجليزية كما تبين وجود تسجيل لخمس مكالمات صوتية تدور بين شخصين أحدهما يدعي محسن حول مراقبة أحدي السيدات وشخص يدعي رياض في لندن والتخلص منها بدفعها من أعلي.
24- نقيب مهندس خالد سعيد أحمد الإدارة العامة للمعلومات والتوثيق بوزارة الداخلية يشهد بقيامه بفحص جهاز الحاسب الآلي للمتهم محسن السكري فتبين استخدامه في الدخول علي المواقع الالكترونية التي تتضمن اخبار المجني عليها.
- أيمن نبيه عبدالفتاح وهدان نائب مدير عام قطاع الرقابة والاشراف بالبنك المركزي ص 13 يشهد بقيامه بفحص حسابات المتهم لدي بنك hsbc فرع شرم الشيخ خلال الفترة من 1/7/2007 حتي 18/8/2008 فتبين وجود حسابات للمتهم بذلك البنك بالجنيه الاسترليني. المصري. اليورو. الدولار وحسابات ماستر كارد رقم 0128/3503/3376/5184 وتبين من فحص حساب الاسترليني ايداع عشرة آلاف جنيه بتاريخ 15/5/2008 بمعرفة المدعو أحمد محمود خلف. وايداع عشرة آلاف جنيه أخري بتاريخ 29/5/2008 بمعرفة المدعو أحمد ماجد علي. وبفحص حساب اليورو تبين ايداع مبلغ 150 ألف يورو بتاريخ 24/9/2007 بمعرفة المتهم. وبفحص حساب بالدولار تبين قيام المتهم بايداع مبلغ 300 ألف دولار بتاريخ 2/8/2008 وبفحص حسابات الماستر كارد تبين استخدامه في دبي في سداد نفقات الاقامة بفندق هيلتون وشاطيء الواحة وسداد قيمة مشتريات من محل مصطفوي للتجارة. ومحل سن اند ساند ومحلات أخري بدبي بلغت قيمتها 9241 درهما بما يعادل 13674 جنيها مصريا.
26- أحمد ماجد علي مراجع بالشركة العربية للمشروعات والتطوير العمراني إحدي شركات المتهم هشام طلعت شهد بقيامه بتاريخ 29/5/2008 بايداع مبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه استرليني في حساب المتهم محسن السكري لدي بنك hsbc بناء علي تعليمات من رئيسه في العمل.
27- أحمد محمود أحمد خلف محاسب بالشركة العربية إحدي الشركات التابعة للمتهم هشام طلعت يشهد بقيامه بتاريخ 15/5/2008 بايداع مبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه استرليني في حساب المتهم محسن السكري لدي بنك hscb بناء علي تعليمات من رئيسه في العمل.
*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*28- أحمد محمود خلف مدير فندق فور سيزونز بالقاهرة ص24 يشهد بأن المجني عليها ووالدتها سبق وأن اقامتا بالفندق لمدة سنة وأن مكتب المتهم هشام طلعت هو من قام بسداد نفقات الاقامة.
29- رحيم طه سيد 43 سنة شريك للمتهم محسن السكري في شركة vib وكان يعمل سابقا بفندق الفور سيزونز بشرم الشيخ. يشهد بأن المجني عليها كانت تتردد علي الفندق. وكان يرافقها المتهم هشام طلعت وكانا يقيمان في جناح واحد وكذلك الحال في فرع الفندق بالقاهرة.
30- أشرف منير علي حمدي السكري شقيق المهتم محسن السكري ص37 يشهد بأنه قد تقابل مع المتهم محسن السكري بمدينة شرم الشيخ بتاريخ 1/8/2008 وسلمه مبلغ 110 آلاف دولار وتلاحظ له أنه كان شارد الذهن وبعدها بثلاثة أو أربعة أيام اتصل به مرة أخري وكان صوته متوترا وأبلغه أن شرطة دبي تطلبه عن طريق الانتربول وأنه سوف يذهب الي من يدعي "هشام" واضاف بأنه تحصل علي سكين متعدد الأغراض من مسكن شقيقه بمدينة شرم الشيخ وقدمها بالتحقيقات كما قدم المبلغ النقدي الذي تسلمه من شقيقه.
31- محمد محمد سمير شريك المهم محسن السكري في شركة رد سي ص60 يشهد بقيام المتهم محسن السكري بتحويل مبلغ 215 ألفا لحسابه بتاريخ 10/8/.2008
32- ملازم أول كريم السيد عبدالرحمن ضابط بالإدارة العامة لتحقيق الأدلة الجنائية ص7 يشهد بأنه قام بفحص السلاح الناري والطلقات المضبوطة فتبين أن السلاح ماركة z عيار 6.35 كامل الأجزاء وصالح الاستخدام والتسع والعشرين طلقة من ذات العيار وكاملة الأجزاء وصالحة للاستخدام وتبين أن الظرفين الفارغين من ذات العيار وقد أطلقا من ذات المسدس.
33- لواء محمد أحمد شوقي الإدارة العامة لتحقيق الأدلة الجنائية ص8 فرعي يشهد بذات أقوال سابقة.
34- بيومي محمود عبدالعزيز مشرف أمن بمنتجع سقارة ص64 يشهد بأن المتهم محسن السكري كان يقيم بالشاليه رقم 15 r بالمنتجع اعتبارا من تاريخ 3/8/2008 وأنه بتاريخ 8/8/2008 حضر المتهم وبصحبته ضابط الانتربول "ضابط الواقعة" وبتفتيش الشاليه عثر علي جهاز الكمبيوتر المحمول. مسدس وذخيرة وبأن المتهم أقر بحيازته لها. وأضاف بأن المتهم كان يقيم بذلك الشاليه ولا يشاركه فيه أحد.
35- أحمد عبدالبصير أحمد موظف باستقبال منتجع سقارة ص68 يشهد بذات أقوال سابقه فيما يتعلق باقامة التهم بالشاليه رقم 15 r بالمنتجع اعتبارا من 3/8/2008 ولا يشاركه فيه أحد.
ب/ اقرارات المتهم محسن السكري:
أقر المتهم بالتحقيقات: - أقر ص "4" أنه قد توجه للمنطقة التي تقيم فيها المجني عليها في دبي مرتين الأولي في يوم وصوله الي دبي حيث تجول في المكان والثانية صباح يوم وقوع الجريمة وتوجه فيها لمسكن المجني عليها وتقابل معها وسلمها خطابا وبروازا من المتهم هشام طلعت وأن الأخير كان قد أخبره بأن المجني عليها زوجته عرفيا وأنها ارتبطت بعلاقة مع صديق لها في لندن يدعي رياض العزاوي وطلب منه معرفة تحركاتها في لندن واعطاه عنوانين لها.
- أقر ص "8" أن المتهم هشام طلعت قد حرضه علي خطف المجني عليها أثناء تواجدها في لندن ثم طلب منه قتلها علي أن يبدو الأمر كحادث سيارة أو انتحار كحالة الفنانة سعاد حسني وذلك لقاء مبلغ مليون جنيه استرليني حصل منه علي مبلغ 150 ألف يورو و 20 ألف جنيه استرليني علي دفعتين.
- أقر ص "6" أن سفره لدبي كان بناء علي طلب من المتهم هشام طلعت لقتل المجني عليها وأنه اعطاه لقاء ذلك مبلغ 2 مليون دولار عقب عودته من دبي وأن تأشيرات سفره الي لندن ودبي قد استخرجت بواسطة شركة المتهم المذكور.
- إنه اصطنع خطابا ومظروفا نسبهما لشركة بوند العقارية واستعان في ذلك بصورة عقد شقة المجني عليها الذي حصل عليه من المتهم هشام طلعت.
- أقر أنه عقب حصوله علي المبلغ النقدي المذكور أودع منه مبلغ 300 ألف دولار في حسابه ببنك hsbc فرع شرم الشيخ وأعطي شقيقه أشرف 110 آلاف دولار وأجري تحويلا لمبلغ 40 ألف دولار لحساب شريكه في العمل محمد سمير ص26 وأخفي باقي المبلغ في شقته بمدينة الشيخ زايد وأرشد عن ذلك المبلغ وتم ضبطه.
- أقر بصحة ايصال سداد مبلغ 460 درهما قيمة مشترياته من محل سان اند ساند بدبي والذي يتضمن شراء البنطلون والحذاء ص "31".
- أقر بصحة ايصال سداد قيمة مشترياته من محل مصطفوي للتجارة بدبي من بينها السكين المستخدمة في الجريمة ص.32
- قرر بقيامه بتسجيل المحادثات الهاتفية التي دارت بينه وبين المتهم هشام طلعت بشأن الجريمة وذلك علي هاتفه ماركة htc.
ثانياً: الأدلة المادية:
أ/ مستندات:
1- ثبت من افادة إدارة أنظمة المعلومات الجنائية بشرطة دبي أن المتهم محسن السكري قد وصل الي دبي قادما من مصر في حوالي الساعة 2.59 صباحاً يوم 24/7/2008 وغادرها في الساعة 11.02 ساعة ختم جواز السفر بخاتم المغادرة من صباح يوم 28/7/2008 مستخدما جواز السفر رقم 96708 وقد ثبت قيامه بحجز السفر علي طيران الإمارات رحلة ek923 بتاريخ 28/7/2008 الساعة 3.15م.
2- أفاد فندق الواحة أن المتهم محسن السكري كان يقيم بالغرفة رقم 817 وكان الحجز من 25/7/2008 حتي 30/7/.2008
3- ثبت من المستندات المقدمة من محل مصطفوي للتجارة بدبي قيام المتهم بشراء سكين ماركة buck بتاريخ 27/7/2008 باستخدام ماستر كارد الصادر للمتهم من بنك hsbc برقم 01843376350300128 بمبلغ 85 درهما.
4- ثبت من المستندات المقدمة من محل سن اند ساند للرياضة بدبي قيام المتهم محسن السكري بشراء حذاء وبنطال ماركة nike في حوالي الساعة 8.30 من مساء يوم 27/7/2008 بمبلغ 460 درهما باستخدام ذات البطاقة الائتمانية سالفة البيان وقد ثبت من ايصال الدفع وجود الرقم المسلسل للبنطال الذي اشتراه المتهم وهو ذات الرقم الذي أشار اليه العريف محمد سعد الشرطي بدبي والذي كان مكلفا بالبحث عن مصدر البنطال والذي عثر عليه بمكان الحادث وهو أيضاً ذات الرقم الذي تبينته هيئة المحكمة عند مناظرة ذلك البنطال بالجلسة.
5- ثبت من افادة انتربول القاهرة أنه في غضون عام 2007 أفاد انتربول لندن المجني عليها سوزان تميم قد تقدمت بشكوي ضد المتهم هشام طلعت لتهديدها بالقتل عبر بعض الرسائل والمكالمات فضلا عن تكليف بعض أعوانه بمراقبتها.
6- ثبت من افادة السفارة البريطانية بالقاهرة أن المتهم محسن السكري قد حصل علي تأشيرة سفر الي لندن بتاريخ 5/5/2008 بناء علي خطاب موجه الي السفارة من المتهم هشام طلعت باعتبار أن المتهم الأول يعمل رئيساً لقسم العلاقات العامة بمجموعة شركات المتهم. علما بأن المتهم الأول قد ترك العمل لدي المتهم الثاني قبل هذا التاريخ بعدة سنوات.
معاينات ومضبوطات
ب/ معاينات:
- ثبت من معاينة مكان الحادث وجود جثة المجني عليها بصالة شقتها ومصابة بجرح ذبحي بالرقبة والشقة مكونة من صالة جلوس وغرفتي نوم وحمامين وغرفة مستودع وتبين جود اثار لطبعات حذاء مدممة حول الجثة.
ج/ مضبوطات:
- تم ضبط بنطال رياضي أسود اللون ماركة nike وتي شيرت مخططة باللون الوردي ورسالة موجهة للمجني عليها من شركة بوند العقارية وتبين وجود تلوثات دموية علي تلك الملابس كما تم ضبط مظروف منسوب لشركة بوند بجوار جثة المجني عليها وكذا البرواز المشار اليه بأقوال المتهم محسن السكري.
- بتفتيش الشاليه رقم 15 بمنتجع سقارة والذي كان يقيم فيه المتهم محسن السكري تم ضبط:
1- جهاز حاسب الي محمول ماركة dell.
2- تذكرة سفر باسم المتهم من القاهرة الي فرانكفورت ثم البرازيل بتاريخ 19/8/.2008
3- طلب الحصول علي تأشيرة سفر للبرازيل.
4- صورة ايصال ايداع بمبلغ 300 ألف دولار باسم المتهم في بنك hsbc.
5- ايصال تحويل لمبلغ 215 ألف جنيه من حساب المتهم لحساب لشركة red sea شركة بين المتهم والمدعو محمد سمير.
6- طبنجة ماركة z عيار 6.35 م. 29 طلقة من نفس العيار.
7- بعض ملابس المتهم من بينها شورت أبيض طويل قرر المتهم محسن السكري بالتحقيقات أن هذا الشورت كان يرتديه بدبي.
8- تم ضبط مبلغ 1.450.00 دولار بمسكن المتهم محسن السكري وبارشاده بمدينة الشيخ زايد وقدم المتهم مبلغ خمسة آلاف دولار أخري كانت بحوزته كما تم استرداد مبلغ 300 ألف دولار كان قد أودعهم في حسابه لدي بنك hsbc فرع شرم الشيخ ومبلغ 110 آلاف دولار من شقيق المتهم وما يعادل مبلغ 40 ألف دولار من المدعو محمد سمير.
و/ صور وتسجيلات صوتية ومرئية:
- قالت النيابة إنه مرفق بالأوراق صور وتسجيلات بكاميرات المراقبة توضح تحركات المتهم محسن السكري عقب وصوله الي دبي صباح يوم 24/7/2008 والاقامة في فندق هيلتون. وصور توضح دخوله للبرج السكني محل الحادث وخروجه منه في اتجاه فندق الواحة الذي كان يقيم فيه صباح يوم وقوع الجريمة 28/7/.2008
- كما تبين من فحص جهاز تخزين اللقطات المأخوذة من كاميرات المراقبة في فندقي الهيلتون والواحة ومبني برج الرمال "1" وجود لقطات توضح توجه المتهم الأول الي مكان الحادث في حوالي الساعة التاسعة والنصف من صباح يوم 24/7/2008 وتجول لمدة ساعة تقريبا لاستطلاع ذلك المكان ومعرفة معالمه ومخارجه ومداخله ولم يكن بحوزته البرواز المشار اليه بأقواله وكانت بيده ورقة دخل وخرج بها.
- ثبت من فحص الجهاز المذكور وكاميرات المراقبة بمكان الحادث. استقلال المتهم للمصعد بالطابق الثامن من فندق الواحة في الساعة 8.28 من صباح يوم 28/7/2008 مرتديا ذات الملابس المعثور عليها بمكان الحادث وخروجه من باب الفندق في حوالي الساعة 8.29 ص ودخوله للبرج السكني الكائن به شقة المجني عليها عن طريق موقف السيارات في حوالي الساعة 8.48 من صباح ذات اليوم مرتديا ذات الملابس وغادر مكان الحادث بعدها بحوالي عشر دقائق متجها الي الطريق العام ومنها الي الباب الخلفي لفندق الواحة الذي كان يقيم فيه.
- تضمن الهاتف المحمول للمتهم محسن السكري تسجيلات لخمس مكالمات دارت بينه وبين المتهم الثاني بشأن الجريمة موضوع المحاكمة علي النحو السابق بيانه.
ثالثاً/ الأدلة الفنية:
التقارير الفنية الواردة من شرطة دبي:
1- تقرير الطب الشرعي في دبي:
من فحص وتشريح جثة المجني عليها اصابتها بجرح ذبي بيسار ومقدم العنق يمتد من أسفل الأذن اليسري للأمام واليمين ليصل لأعلي انسية عظمة الترقوة اليمني وشامل لكل عضلات مقدمة العنق وكافة الأوعية الدموية الرئيسية والمريء والقصبة الهوائية. جروح بأعلي يسار الصدر والساعد الأيمن تكدم بالشفتين وأسفل خلفية الفخذ الأيمن ووحشيته الساق اليسري. كسر غير كامل بظفر الابهام الأيسر وأن اصابتها بالعنق والصدر والساعد الأيمن اصابات ذات طبيعة قطعية تحدث من جسم صلب ذي حافة حادة ايا كان نوعه ويتفق حدوثه من مثل سكين أو ما في حكمه وأن اصابتها بخلفية المرفق وظفر الابهام الايسار اصابات رضية تحدث من المصادمة بجسم صلب اصاباتها بالطرفين العلويين هي اصابات اتقائية تشير لمقاومة المجني عليها للمعتدي وتعزي وفاة المجني عليها الي الي الجرح الذبحي بالعنق وما احدثه من قطع لأوعية العنق الرئيسية وتحدث في تاريخ يتفق والتاريخ الوارد بالأوراق ومن ثم سكين المبينة بالأوراق.
2- ثبت من تقرير الإدارة العامة للأدلة الجنائية بدبي تطابق طبعات الحذاء المدممة المرفوعة من مكان الحادث مع طابعة مثل الحذاء الذي اشتراه المتهم محسن السكري.
3- ثبت من تقرير المختبر الجنائي بدبي أن الخطاب والمظروف المعثور عليهما بمكان الحادث والمنسوبين لشركة يوند للعقارات لم يؤخذا من مطبوعات الشركة ومزورين عليها.
4- ثبت من تقرير الإدارة العامة للأدلة الجنائية وعلم الجريمة بدبي وجود تلوثات دموية علي جسم المجني عليها وأرضية المطبخ وكيس علي طاولة العام بالصالة وعلي عتبة السلم بين الطابقين 21 و22 وعلي البنطال والتي شيرت المعثور عليهما بمكان الحادث وبتحديد سمات dna تبين أنها دماء آدمية عائدة للمجني عليها كما عثر علي عينة عند الفتحة الأمامية للتيشيرت المذكور وبتحديد سمات dna وتبين أنها عائدة للمجني عليها وشخص آخر ذكر.
5- ثبت من تقرير قسم فحص اثار الآلات والأسلحة بالمختبر الجنائي بدبي أنه بفحص باب شقة المجني عليها فلم يتبين وجود اثار تشير الي استخدام مفتاح آخر أو آلة ويرجح فتح الباب بشكل طبيعي.
التقارير الفنية في مصر:
6- ثبت من تقرير الإدارة المركزية للمعامل الطبية الشرعية أنه بمقارنة البصمة الوراثية للمتهم محسن السكري بعد أخذ عينة من دمائه علي نتائج البصمة الوراثية المختلطة المشار اليها بتقرير المختبر الجنائي بدبي والبصمة الوراثية للمجني عليها وجد أن هذه البصمة المختلطة هي خليط من البصمة الوراثية للمتهم محسن السكري والبصمة الوراثية للمجني عليها بالبصمة الوراثية التي تم اظهارها للعينات التي تم أخذها من التي شيرت والبنطلون متطابقة علي البصمة الوراثية بعينة دماء المجني عليها والثابتة بتقرير المختبر الجنائي بدبي.
7- ثبت من تقرير فحص البصمات. انطباق بصمات المتهم محسن السكري علي اثار البصمات المرفوعة من علي المظروف المدون عليه كلمة bond وعلي الاثار المرفوعة من علي سطح زجاج الصورة واطارها والمعثور عليهما بشقة المجني عليها.
8- ثبت من فحص الهواتف الثلاثة المحمولة الخاصة بالمتهم محسن السكري أن الهاتف الأول ماركة نوكيا 5310 كان مركبا بداخله شريحة الخط رقم 0173298501. أن الهاتف الثاني ماركة نوكيا 6300 كان مركبا به شريحة الخط رقم 0104258447 وان الهاتف الثالث ماركة htc كان مركبا بداخله شريحة الخط رفم 0122134888 وتبين من فحص الهاتف الأخير حفظ رقم الهاتف المحمول 0122107445 وهو خاص بالمتهم هشام طلعت مصطفي. كما تبين ارسال سبع رسائل باللغة الإنجليزية من هذا الهاتف الي الهاتف الخاص بالمتهم هشام طلعت علي النحو التالي:
- الرسالة الأولي: مرسلة بتاريخ 9/5/2008 ونصها "للأمان بنسبة 100% سوف أتصل بك من أرقام مختلفة. أخبار سارة القضية قاربت علي النهاية".
- الرسالة الثانية: مرسلة بتاريخ 10/5/2008 ونصها "رقم تليفوني في إنجلترا هو 07530632090 نحن مستعدون".
- الرسالة الثالثة: مرسلة بتاريخ 11/5/2008 ونصها "من فضلك اتصل بي علي تليفوني في إنجلترا".
- الرسالة الرابعة: مرسلة بتاريخ 25/5/2008 ونصها "الاتفاق سوف يتأخر لمدة يومين لوجود إجازة محلية أنا أعمل علي أن تحدث بطرقة مثالية".
- الرسالة الخامسة: مرسلة بتاريخ 29/5/2008 ونصها "سيدي من فضلك لا تنس ارسال بعض النقود.
- الرسالة السادسة: مرسلة بتاريخ 10/7/2008 ونصها "الاتفاق أصبح قريبا جدا نحن في عجلة أكثر من عميلك ولكن لابد أن تكون مثالية".
*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*- المكالمة الثالثة مسجلة بتاريخ 2/7/2008 ومدتها حوالي 127 ثانية تقريباً وفيها تم الاتفاق بين المتهمين علي ضرورة الاسراع في تنفيذ العملية وأن المجموعة المشار اليها قد تقاضت نسبة 20% من المبلغ المتفق عليها. واحد استرليني.. مليون جنيه وفقا لما أقر به المتهم الأول بالتحقيقات.
- المكالمة الرابع مسجلة بتاريخ 2/7/2008 ومدتها حوالي 33 ثانية تقريباً ويشير الحوار فيها الي أن وقوع الجريمة قد بات وشيكا في غضون يوم واحد.
كما تبين من فحص الهاتف رقم 0104258447 أنه يحتوي علي خمس رسائل باللغة الإنجليزية مرسلة الي الهاتف الخاص بالمتهم هشام طلعت علي النحو التالي:
- الرسالة الأولي مرسلة بتاريخ 9/1/2008 ونصها "من فضلك اتصل".
- الرسالة الثانية مرسلة بتاريخ 10/1/2008 ونصها "أنا في اجتماع مهم اتصل بي بعد ساعتين".
- الرسالة الثالثة مرسلة بتاريخ 16/1/2008 ونصها "الشقة 104 مارل بورما 61 ويلتون استريت لندن".
- الرسالة الرابعة مرسلة بتاريخ 4/4/2008 ونصها "سوف ننتهي في أيام علي الطريقة التي تريدها لا تقلق".
- الرسالة الخامسة مرسلة بتاريخ 15/4/2008 "من فضلك ارسل لي رقم سوزان".
الخلاصة
أكدت النيابة في مرافعتها أن المتهمين تمسكا في دفاعهما بأوجه دفاع كسيحة عمياء أخطأت الحق وأصابت الباطل لا يمكنها أن تجد إلي العقل والمنطق طريقاً ولا إلي الوجدان والاقتناع سبيلاً.
وقبل الحديث عن التكيف القانوني نستأذن عدالة المحكمة في الرد علي الدفعين الواردين بمذكرة المدافع عن المتهم الثاني هشام طلعت والمقدمة بتاريخ 2/9/2008 في اليوم التالي لاستجواب ذلك المتهم وتضمنت الدفع ببطلان جميع إجراءات التحقيق التي اتخذت حيال ومع موكله المذكور بسبب البدء فيها قبل رفع الحصانة البرلمانية عنه. الثاني الدفع ببطلان الدليل المستمد من التسجيلات الصوتية.
أما عن الدفع الأول فمردود عليه بأن هذا الدفع لم يصادف الوقائع الثابتة بالدعوي ومخالف لصحيح القانون ذلك أن الثابت بالأوراق أن مجلس الشوري قد وافق بتاريخ 27/8/2008 علي رفع الحصانة البرلمانية عن المتهم هشام طلعت وتم استجوابه عقب هذا التاريخ 1/9/2008 ولم تكن قد اتخذت اية إجراءات أخري ضد ذلك المتهم ماسة بشخصه أو حرمة مسكنه قبل تاريخ رفع الحصانة البرلمانية عنه أما إذا كان المدافع يرمي إلي القول ببطلان كافة إجراءات التحقيق في الدعوي السابقة علي حصول ذلك الاذن فإن هذا مردود عليه أيضا بأن المقرر وفقا لنص المادتين 99 و205 من الدستور انه لا يجوز اتخاذ أية إجراءات جنائية ضد عضو مجلس الشوري قبل الحصول علي اذن سابق من المجلس وانه لما كان الدستور هو القانون الوضعي الأسمي صاحب الصدارة فيتعين علي ما دونه من تشريعات النزول علي أحكامه فإذا ما تعارضت هذه وتلك وجب التزام أحكام الدستور وإهدار ما سواه. ومن ثم فإن الدستور قد قصر حصانة أعضاء مجلسي الشوري والشعب علي الإجراءات التي تتخذ ضد عضو المجلس كالقبض عليه أو استجوابه أو تفتيش مسكنه ومن ثم فهي لا تنصرف إلي ما عدا ذلك من إجراءات كسؤال الشهود وإجراء المعاينة ومن ثم يعد حكم الدستور علي ذلك النحو مقيداً لعموم نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 9 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الذي جري علي انه وفي جميع الأحوال التي يشترط القانون فيها لرفع الدعوي الجنائية تقديم شكوي أو الحصول علي اذن أو طلب من المجني عليه أو غيره لا يجوز اتخاذ إجراءات التحقيق فيها إلا بعد تقديم هذه الشكوي أو الحصول علي هذا الاذن أو الطلب وقد ذهب جمهور فقهاء القانون الجنائي إلي ان الذي يمتنع علي جهة التحقيق هو اتخاذ أي إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق الماسة بشخص عضو مجلس الشعب أو الشوري كتكليفه بالحضور أو استجوابه أو حبسه أو تفتيش شخصه أو مسكنه أو إقامة الدعوي الجنائية عليه قبل ان يأذن المجلس بذلك أما غير ذلك من إجراءات التحقيق غير الماسة بشخص العضو كسماع الشهود وإجراء المعاينات وندب الخبراء والتحقيق مع متهمين أخرين فلجهة التحقيق ان تجريها دون انتظار اذن المجلس "يراجع في ذلك مؤلفات أصول تحقيق الجنايات للدكتور محمد مصطفي القللي الطبعة الأولي سنة 1935 ص54 وما بعدها المباديء الاساسية للإجراءات الجنائية علي زكي العرابي باشا طبعة سنة 1951 الجزء الأول ص62 وما بعدها شرع قانون الإجراءات الجنائية للدكتور محمود محمود مصطفي سنة 1976 ص100 وما بعدها شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية للدكتورة فوزية عبدالستار سنة 1986 ص125 مباديء قانون الإجراءات الجنائية للدكتور عمر السيد رمضان طبعة سنة 1988 ص114 وما بعدها الإجراءات الجنائية في التشريع المصري للدكتور مأمون سلامة طبعة سنة 1988 ص157 وما بعدها شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية للدكتور محمود نجيب حسني الطبعة الثالثة سنة 1995 ص 148 وما بعدها.
وقد أيد ذلك النظر ما ذهبت إليه محكمة النقض في حكم حديث لها في الطعن رقم 13196 لسنة 76ق بجلسة 18 مايو 2006 فيما انتهت إليه من أن استصدار اذن من مجلس الشعب أو مجلس الشوري هو أمر لازم قبل اتخاذ أية إجراءات ضد عضو مجلس الشعب أو الشوري أما ما عداها من إجراءات غير ماسة بشخص العضو أو حرمة مسكنه فلا تحتاج جهة التحقيق إلي الحصول علي اذن من المجلس بشأنها وإذ كان ذلك وكان الثابت بالأوراق أن النيابة العامة لم تتخذ ما يعد من الإجراءات الماسة بشخص المتهم الثاني سوي استجوابه بتاريخ 1/9/2008 وكان ذلك بعد الحصول علي اذن مجلس الشوري بتاريخ 27/8/2008 أما ما سبق من إجراءات تحقيق باشرتها النيابة العامة فكانت لا تتصل بذلك المتهم ولم تتخذ ضده ومن ثم فإن ما قامت به النيابة العامة من إجراءات التحقيق علي وجه العموم يتفق وصحيح أحكام الدستور والقانون ويضحي معه الدفع ببطلان تلك الإجراءات ظاهر الدفع وباطنه علي غير ذي سند صحيح من القانون ووقائع الدعوي.
أما عن الدفع المبدي ببطلان التسجيلات الصوتية فإنه ولما كان مناط الحماية التي اسبغها المشرع علي ذلك الإجراء هو حماية حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين ومن ثم فإن ذلك لا ينسحب بطبيعة الحال علي حالة قيام أحد الاشخاص بتسجيل حواراته الخاصة علي تليفونه الشخصي أو حوارات دارت بين اثنين من المتهمين بشأن ارتكاب جريمة ما وقد ذهبت محكمة النقض في هذا المعني إلي تأييد هذا النظر في واقعة عرضت عليها وتضمنت قيام المجني عليه في جنحة سب وقذف بتسجيل العبارات محل الجريمة علي تليفونه الشخصي يراجع في ذلك الطعن رقم 22340 لسنة 62ق جلسة 18/5/2000 وإذ كان ذلك وكان الثابت بالأوراق أن المتهم الأول قد قام بتسجيل محادثته الهاتفية التي دارت بينه وبين المتهم الثاني علي تليفونه الخاص ومن ثم فلا مجال للنعي بالبطلان علي هذه التسجيلات مما يغدو معه هذان الدفعان علي غير ذي سند متعينا رفضهما.
السيد الرئيس..... حضرات المستشارين الأجلاء
كانت تلك وقائع القضية المعروضة أمام عدلكم والأدلة القائمة عليها واسمحوا لي أن أتعرض سريعا لما تشكله من جرائم من الناحية القانونية لاأذكر نفسي والحضور بها اذ أنكم ولا ريب تعرفونها حق المعرفة الوقائع تنطوي علي جرائم القتل العمدي مع سبق الإصرار والاشتراك فيه وإحراز سلاح ناري وذخيرة بغير ترخيص والتي تنتظمها نصوص المواد 3 و4/1 و30 و33 و40 و41/1 و43 و230 و231 و235 من قانون العقوبات والمواد 1/1 و6 و26/2 و5 و30/1 من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 بشأن الأسلحة والذخائر المعدل بالقانونين رقمي 26 لسنة 1978 و165 لسنة 1981 والبند "أ" من القسم الأول من الجدول رقم "3" الملحق بالقانون الأول والمستبدل بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 13354 لسنة .1995
ويتكون النموذج القانوني لجريمة القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار من ثلاثة أركان:
الأول: أن يكون محل الجريمة إنسان حي
الثاني: فعل عمدي ينتج عنه ازهاق روحي المجني عليه ويتحقق ذلك بكل سلوك إيجابي أو سلبي يؤدي إلي تحقيق وفاة المجني عليه وأن تكون هناك علاقة سببية بين السلوك والنتيجة بمعني أن تكون الوفاة نتيجة للفعل.
الثالث: القصد الجنائي ويتمثل في اتيان الجاني لفعل القتل عن علم وارادة فضلا عن وجود توافر قصد خاص هو نية إزهاق روح المجني عليه وقد استقر قضاؤكم علي أن جرائم القتل العمد والشروع فيه تتميز قانونا بنية خاصة هي انتواء القتل وازهاق الروح وان قصد القتل هو أمر خفي لا يدرك بالحس الظاهر إنما يدرك بالظروف المحيطة بالدعوي والأمارات والمظاهر الخارجية التي يأتيها الجاني وتنم عما يضمره في نفسه أما عن ظرف سبق الإصرار فهو كما عرفته المادة 231 من قانون العقوبات يقوم علي عنصرين أولهما نفسي بأن يكون الجاني قد أمعن فكره فيما عزم عليه ورتب وسائله وتدبر عواقبه ثم أقدم علي فعله بعد أن زال عنه الغضب وثورة النفس والعنصر الثاني هو عنصر زمني ويقتضي مرور فترة من الوقت بين نشوء سبب الجريمة في ذهن الجاني وعزمه عليها وبين تنفيذها.
وتقوم مسئولية الشريك في جريمة القتل متي توافرت الأركان التالية:
- أن يقع فعل معاقب عليه قانونا اذ لا يعاقب القانون علي أعمال الاشتراك لذاتها ولكنه يعاقب عليها لتعلقها بالجريمة التي تقع بناء عليها وعليه فإن الشريك في الفعل الإجرامي يستمد عقابه من الجريمة التي اشترك فيها.
- وأن يكون الشريك قصد الاشتراك في هذا الفعل والمراد به العلم با لجريمة وقيام نية ايقاعها علي يد الفاعل بحيث يرتبط ارتكابها مع فعل الاشتراك برابطة السببية.
- وأخيرا حصول الاشتراك بواحدة من الطرق المنصوص عليها قانونا وهي التحريض أو الاتفاق أو المساعدة والتحريض هو خلق فكرة الجريمة وخلق التصميم عليها في نفس الجاني أما الاتفاق فهو اتحاد نية الشريك مع الفاعل علي ارتكاب الجريمة وهذه النية تعد من مخبآت الصدر ودخائل النفس أخيرا المساعدة فهي تقديم العون بأية وسيلة ويكفي بطبيعة الحال لمساءلة الشريك توافر وسيلة واحدة فقط من وسائل الاشتراك فلا يستلزم القانون إتيانه لها مجتمعة.
وفي هذا الصدد استقر قضاء محكمة النقض علي أن الاشتراك غالبا ما يتم بدون مظاهر خارجية أو أعمال مادية محسوسة وإنما يستخلص من ظروف وملابسات الدعوي.
ويتصل بهذا الأمر الباعث علي الجريمة وهو وان كان ليس من الاركان القانونية لجريمة القتل إلا أنه مما يرسخ في الوجدان ارتكاب الجاني للجريمة المسندة إليه.
وفي شأن جريمة حيازة السلاح الناري والذخيرة بدون ترخيص والمسندة للمتهم محسن السكري فإنه يكفي لتحقق تلك الجريمة مجرد الحيازة المادية للسلاح الناري والذخيرة طالت أو قصرت مدة الحيازة ويكفي في توافر الحيازة أن يكون سلطان المتهم مبسوطا علي الشيء ولو لم يكن في حيازته المادية وأيا كان الباعث عليها وأن قيام هذه الجريمة لا يتطلب سوي القصد الجنائي العام الذي يتحقق بمجرد حيازة أو إحراز السلاح الناري والذخيرة بدون ترخيص عن علم وإدراك.
وبإنزال ما تقدم علي الوقائع المعروضة أمام حضراتكم يتبين بجلاء لا لبس فيه وحقيقة لا ريب فيها ارتكاب المتهم الأول محسن السكري لجريمة قتل المجني عليها عمدا مع سبق الإصرار لما هو ثابت من الأوراق من سفره إلي دبي مساء يوم 23/7/2008 وذهابه إلي مكان وقوع الجريمة لاستطلاعه ورصد تحركات المجني عليها ثم أعد عدته فاشتري ملابس رياضية وسكينا حادا واصطنع خطابا ومظروفا نسبهما زورا إلي شركة بوند العقارية واشتري بروازا من الخشب كي يتمكن بتلك الحيلة من الوصول إلي المجني عليها دون إثارة الانتباه وتوجه إليها صباح يوم 28/7/2008 بعد أن أمعن فكرة وتدبر أمره وعقد العزم علي قتلها وما أن ظفر بها حتي طعنها في رقبتها ذابحا إياها وتدل شدة الضربة ومكان الإصابة والسلاح المستخدم علي قصد المتهم في الخلاص منها وقد اشترك معه المتهم الثاني هشام طلعت بطرق الاتفاق والتحريض والمساعدة فإن طلبه قتل المجني عليها والحاحه وإصراره علي ذلك هو ما أدي إلي خلق فكرة الجريمة في نفس المتهم الأول وخلق تصميمه عليها مع مراعاة أن المتهم الأول لم تكن تربطه أية علاقة أو صلة سابقة بالمجني عليها.
وبعد نشأة فكرة الجريمة اتفق معه علي كيفية تنفيذها بأن اقترح عليه إلقاءها من أعلي مسكنها لتبدو الواقعة كحادث انتحار وعلي حد قول المتهم الثاني مثل واقعة اشرف مروان بل ذهب إلي أبعد من ذلك بتنفيذ الجريمة علي المجني عليها وعلي المدعو رياض العزاوي معا ليكشف بجلاء عن رغبته في الانتقام منهما.
ولم يكتف المتهم الثاني بذلك بل ساعد الأول في الجريمة بتسهيل حصوله علي تأشيرات السفر ونفقاته فاجتمعت لديه بذلك وسائل الاشتراك الثلاث علي النحو السالف بيانه تفصيلا.
وفي مجال الحديث عن الباعث علي ارتكاب الجريمة فهو لدي المتهم الأول الرغبة في الحصول علي المال فقط وأما المتهم الثاني فإن أوراق الدعوي تفصح بجلاء علي أن باعثه هو الانتقام من المجني عليها لهجرها له والارتباط برجل آخر والاستيلاء علي أمواله.. نفقاتها وهداياها المبلغ الذي سدده للمدعو عادل معتوق - مليون ومائتان وخمسون ألف دولار - فيلا في لندن وحسابات في البنوك.
هذا فضلا عما ثبت من حيازة المتهم الأول السلاح ناري مخشخن مسدس و29 طلقة من ذات العيار.
وعن اختصاص القضاء المصري بالواقعة: قالت النيابة إن البين من مطالعة نصوص المواد 1 و2 و3 و4 من قانون العقوبات أن القضاء المصري يختص بنظر كافة الوقائع التي تحدث داخل القطر ويمتد إلي الخارج إذا كان الجاني فاعلا أو شريكا لجريمة وقعت في داخل مصر كما يمتد اختصاص القانون الوطني إلي محاكمة المصري الذي يرتكب جريمة في الخارج ويعود إلي البلاد متي كانت الجريمة معاقبا عليها في الدولتين ويتصل بهذا الشأن اتفاقية التعاون القانوني والقضائي بين جمهورية مصر العربية والإمارات العربية المتحدة الموقعة بتاريخ 5 فبراير سنة 2000 والمصدق عليها بتاريخ 20 يناير سنة 2001 وكان الثابت بالأوراق ان المتهم الأول قد ارتكب جناية قتل المجني عليها عمدا مع سبق الإصرار في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة وعاد إلي البلاد وكانت الواقعة معاقبا عليها وفقا لنصوص المواد 331 و332 و333 من قانون العقوبات الإماراتي إذ جري نص المادة 331 من ذلك القانون علي انه مع عدم الإخلال بالحق في الدية المستحقة شرعا يعاقب من ارتكب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل بالعقوبات المبينة بها وذلك في الحالات التي يمتنع فيها توقيع عقوبة القصاص وتنص المادة 332 علي أنه 1- من قتل نفساً عمدا يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت 2- وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا وقع القتل مع الترصد أو مسبوقا بإصرار أو مقترنا أو مرتبطا بجريمة أخري 3- وتكو ن العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة إذا عفا أولياء الدم عن حقهم في القصاص في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوي أو قبل تمام التنفيذ وتنص المادة 333/1 من ذات القانون علي أن الإصرار السابق هو القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل بارتكاب جريمة ضد أي شخص وتدبير الوسائل اللازمة لتنفيذ الفعل تدبيرا دقيقا.
كما انها معاقب عليها في ذات الوقت وفقا لنصوص المواد 230 و231 و235 من قانون العقوبات المصري وقد اشترك معه المتهم الثاني في الجريمة علي النحو السالف بيانه.
فضلا عن طلب السلطات المختصة في دولة الإمارات من السلطات القضائية المصرية محاكمة كل من مرتكب الواقعة والمشاركين فيها استنادا للمادة 41 من الاتفاقية الموقعة بين البلدين ومن ثم ينعقد الاختصاص للقضاء المصري بنظر الدعوي ومحاكمة المتهمين فيها وفقا لأحكام القانون المصري.
الخاتمة
السيد الرئيس....... حضرات المستشارين الأجلاء
كانت تلك وقائع القضية المعروضة أمام عدالتكم والأدلة عليها والتي تقطع بما لا مجال معه للشك بارتكاب المتهمين للجرائم المسندة إليهما.
جريمة تحالف فيها المتهمان القابعان خلف القضبان مع الشيطان اللعين واتخذاه من دون الله وليا فكان لهما الغاوي والدافع والمعين تسابقا مع الشيطان أي منهما يفوز بذلك الذنب العظيم.. وصدق فيهما قول الشاعر: وكنت فتي من جند ابليس.. فارتقي بي الحال حتي صار ابليس لي جنديا.
جريمة اليوم يا سادة العدل فساد في الأرض سفك للدماء خرق لشرع الله مجاهرة له بالعداء في ملكه.. مأساة فظيعة امتدت بآثارها ومؤثراتها علي الرأي العام المصري والعربي فصدمت مشاعره وهزت وجدانه وزلزلت كيانه ولا يزال وقعها وصداها حتي هذه الساعة مخيما علي كل بيت منذ أن وقعت أحداثها المفجعة والمؤلمة يوم 28/7/2008 انتظارا لحكمكم العادل.
جريمة بدأت بإصرار مسبق وقصد صريح ونية مبيتة وعزم معقود وهاجس يبعث به الشيطان إلي نفس المتهم الثاني ليقلق منها المضجع وليوغر منها الصدر وليزيد فيها الحقد.
ووسط تفكير هاديء وروية وشفاء لما في صدره من غيرة يتخذ قراره بالانتقام من المجني عليها بقتلها وبتدبر الأمر ويستحضر شيطانه علي عجل ويعقد معه الجلسة تلو الأخري ليبارك له سوء قصده وليدبر له الوسيلة فيتفق مع المتهم الأول علي ازهاق روح المجني عليها مقابل حفنة من المال وظل يتابعه ويحرضه ويلاحقه ويحثه علي ارتكاب الجريمة لما وجده فيه من قساوة قلب واستعداده لاقتراف ذلك الإثم.
فظل المتهم الأول يعد العدة ويتحين الفرصة ويرتقب الموعد ويخطط ويدبر حتي تيقن من وجود المجني عليها بمسكنها فتسلل بالخديعة والغدر إلي ذلك المكان الآمن وتجلت بشاعته في قساوة الأسلوب الإجرامي الذي قارف به جريمته والذي فاق به أساليب الوحوش الكاسرة عندما تنشب مخالبها في أجسام فرائسها وتمتص دماء ضحاياها وهي شجية ومنتشية يا لهذا القلب القاسي المتحجر العاتي ويا لهذه النفس المتدنية الشريرة الفاجرة.
يا له من يوم ضاقت فيه الأرض بما رحبت زلزلت الأرض زلزالها أتتي فيه السماء بدخان مبين.
وترك المتهم الأول مسرح الجريمة ظنا منه بارتكابه الجريمة الكاملة وانساه الشيطان ذكر ربه فنسي انه يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور أولم تعلموا أن الله ليس بغافل عما يفعل الظالمون ولكن "ختم الله علي قلوبهم وعلي سمعهم وعلي أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم".
إني لاستشعر المجني عليها تدخل عليكم من باب هذه القاعة فزعة مذوعة مزعورة تهرع إليكم تتشبث بمنصتكم العالية تروي بدموعها ما لاقته من فزع وألم تستجدي قصاصكم العادل.
اني لاستشعر يوم القيامة أمام عيني وأري المجني عليها باكية متألمة ممسكة بتلابيب عرش الجبار مناجية له يا رب اين قصاصك العادل.
استشعر دماء تغلي بشرايين أهل المجني عليها وذويها يطلبون القصاص انه في القصاص شفاء لما في الصدور أستشعر آلام المجتمع وجراحه من مرض خبيث ألم به أعضاء فاسدة حق بترها وجدت المجتمع بأسره يرفض الجريمة التي أوراقها بين يديكم وفي قلب المجتمع لوعة وفي نفسه حسرة وفي رأسه رجاء توجه به إلي عدلكم أن يكون الجزاء رادعا.
"ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب لعلكم تتقون" تلك كلمات المولي عزوجل شأنه تضعها النيابة العامة بين أيديكم وقد أدت امانتها وجاءت بالمتهمين مكبلين بآثامهما فهما القاتل والمحرض والمروع للآمنين في ديارهم لقد منحنا المجتمع شرف تمثيله أمام عدالتكم وأخذ علينا عهدا أن نعود إليه حاملين قضاءكم العادل عزاءا وفداء.. عزاء لأسرة المجني عليها وذويها وفداء لكل قيم المجتمع التي انتهكت ولروح المجني عليها المسلوبة.
ليكن حكمكم رسالة حق ونبراس هداية وصيحة مدوية أن البشرية لن تعود ابدا لعصر الغاب "وما ظلمناهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون" ليكن في قصاصكم المثل والعبرة لتشفي قلوب قوم مؤمنين وليعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون وليعلم الكافة أنا كذلك نفعل بالظالمين.
وبناء علي ما تقدم فإن النيابة العامة تطالب بتوقيع أقصي العقوبة المقررة قانونا علي المتهمين ومصادرة المبالغ النقدية والسلاح الناري والذخيرة وكافة المضبوطات المتعلقة بالجريمة إعمالا بنص المادتين 30 من قانون العقوبات و30 من قانون الاسلحة والذخائر
وفقكم الله وأعانكم وسدد علي طريق الحق خطاكم.* 
__________________

----------


## الجناينى

*صفوت الجنايني - المحامي*

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

*مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير ،،*
*وجزاك الله خير.*

----------


## محمد نصر الباجورى

بجد اى كلام يتقال لحضرتك قليل ربنا يخليك لينا يارب وتسلم ايدك

----------


## عادل حسن

بارك الله فيكم ونتمنى المزيد

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*كل الاجلال والتقدير لشخصكم الكريم*

----------

